# Nikita - 5yr old Siberian Cat



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita is a 5yr old Blue Tortie Tabby with White Siberian cat. She is spayed, flead & wormed with stronghold and has been vet checked she is vaccinated but not up to date. She is very lovable and loves to have a little wander outside. She is a very quiet cat and ive never heard her make a sound. If you are interested in giving Nikita a quiet loving home then please contact me. Thank you.

Ps, Sadly i am no longer a rescue after my hubby walked out
7 months ago. I am sad to be giving up rescueing and rehoming
but i don't have the means to continue but still have a few
cats needing homes.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Nikita is still looking.


----------



## Elaine Akehurst (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I am currently looking to rehome a siberian cat to join Steve our beautiful 7 year old Siberian brown tabby who we rehomed 3 years ago. My husband has a cat allergy so we are only able to hoe a siberian who is known to be hypoallergenic.
Please contact me if you still have a siberian needing a home?

Elaine


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Elaine, Yes i still have Nikita the Siberian.
She is very lovable, friendly and playful and loves
playing with other cats. Please pm me if you are still interested.
Thank you.


----------



## Daisyflower (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, I'm interested in giving Nikita a home. Do you still have her? I live in Chester but have no transport. I don't know if getting her to me would be too much for you or someone.

I'm an experienced cat owner. I now live alone in a bungalow.

if you are interested please let me know at: [email protected]

Dee


----------

